# A new twist on an old favorite!



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Great idea there Hawg!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

well isn't that brilliant!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

someone took their smart pills today! Thanks for the tip


----------



## kshipp (Jan 21, 2008)

I have this WD-40 and I never knew this. Great idea.
Can it also be used to spray in the wide pattern of the spray paint or does it just get through the nozzle for cleaning?


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

KS, I have never tried to use the spray can nozzle to spray the WD-40. You would have to holf the nozzle tight on the end of the spout and I just run out of hands…LOL

Seriously, I only use this for cleaning my spray nozzles.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

WD40 is God's way of telling us he loves us. HA!!! I buy the stuff by the gallon and dispense it into squirt bottles. Heck, if you run out of salad oil… nev' mind. Great idea about keeping nozzles free flowing though. Cudos.

always,
J.C.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

WD40 should give you a case of the stuff for that tip.


----------

